# Another HR24-500 Internet Connection Problem-HELP!!



## am3211 (Mar 23, 2008)

First let me apologize for the length of the post but I have reached an impasse and want to provide all the information I can to get help in resolving what has become more of a quest than I could ever have imagined.

Previously I had three HR20-100's and one HR22. I had MRV active and was able to view from multiple locations with a high degree of success. When MRV became a chargeable item I never had it activated but I continued to have Internet access and used it primarily for scheduling when I was out of town and some of the Apps.

I upgraded two of the HR20's to HR24's. Since that upgrade I have not been able to get any of the DVR's to connect to the Internet although they all connect, with no problem, to my Home Network via wired Ethernet connections.

I am running the latest National Release software on each DVR. DHCP is enabled on the router. My ISP service is AT&T.

I have reset the Modem/Router multiple times. I have also reset each of the DVR's (via a Menu Rest, via the Red Button and by powering off each one) multiple times.

Media Services works flawlessly. I can view photos, videos and listen to music via TVERSITY with no issues on any of the DVR's.

I have three PC's connected wirelessly to the same modem/router and get to the Internet with no problems. I have connected each of the PC's via Ethernet connections to the router with no problems. And since I am able to access my media on those PC's from the DVR's I feel like the Ethernet ports are good.

When I try to connect a DVR to the Internet, I get the following message "NOT CONNECTED (62)" or "NOT CONNECTED (22)", but I do connect to my Home Network. When I try to start Network Services, with a Configuration Type of Automatic, I get the following message "Unable to start Network Services (<301>).

The problem appears to be that none of the DVR's is able to obtain an IP address. I am sure the answer to this is amazingly simple, but I am unable to figure it out.

Thanks in advance for any ideas as to what I should try next or where I might look to find an answer. I have inserted all (I think) the pertinent information below.

*DVR (a) HR24-500 (Wired Connection to NetGear ADSL Modem/Router)
*
IP Address 192.168.0.2

Subnet Mask	255.255.255.0

Default Gateway 192.168.0.1

DNS 192.168.0.1

*DVR (b) HR24-500 (Wired Connection to NetGear ADSL Modem/Router)
*
IP Address 192.168.0.3

Subnet Mask	255.255.255.0

Default Gateway 192.168.0.1

DNS 192.168.0.1

*DVR (c) HR22-100 (Wired Connection to NetGear ADSL Modem/Router)
*
IP Address 192.168.0.11

Subnet Mask	255.255.255.0

Default Gateway 192.168.0.1

DNS 192.168.0.1

*DVR (d) HR20-100 (Wired Connection to NetGear ADSL Modem/Router)
*
IP Address 192.168.0.8

Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway 192.168.0.1

DNS 192.168.0.1

*Laptop A /B/C (Three Wireless Connections to NetGear ADSL Modem/Router)
*
*A* IP Address 192.168.0.5

Subnet Mask	255.255.255.0

Default Gateway 192.168.0.1

DNS 192.168.0.1

*B* IP Address 192.168.0.6

Subnet Mask	255.255.255.0

Default Gateway 192.168.0.1

DNS 192.168.0.1

*C* IP Address 192.168.0.9

Subnet Mask	255.255.255.0

Default Gateway 192.168.0.1

DNS 192.168.0.1


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

First off don't worry about network services as they don't do anything and aren't needed.
I would go to one of the DVRs and go into the network setting and select "reset network defaults".
Then use the "connect now" and if it asks pick wired network.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Also, try re-running the satellite setup.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Also, try re-running the satellite setup.


"but but but" this is a non DECA setup and using ethernet.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> "but but but" this is a non DECA setup and using ethernet.


My bad, I misread the OP.


----------



## am3211 (Mar 23, 2008)

I think I have tried that but try again. I have been through this so many times I have forgotten all I have tried. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

The DVRs are getting valid IP addressing. I don't believe the fault is at their end.

Stupid question, but I'll have to ask... have you tried resetting the router and modem? After those have reset, RBR each receiver to force them to reconnect to the network.


----------



## am3211 (Mar 23, 2008)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> The DVRs are getting valid IP addressing. I don't believe the fault is at their end.
> 
> Stupid question, but I'll have to ask... have you tried resetting the router and modem? After those have reset, RBR each receiver to force them to reconnect to the network.


I have reset everything multiple times in multiple sequences with the same results

VOS,
I tried your suggestion and got a new IP address, connected to my home network but a "NOT Connected (62)" on the Internet connection.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

Have you defaulted the router setup? Sounds like you may have the firewall setup to block any MAC not on a MAC sub-list. Or maybe your old IPs may have been configured by MAC id.


----------



## am3211 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have set the router to it's default settings several times. There are no firewall rules in place. I even removed the WEP security although these are wired connections but none of the DVR's will connect to the Internet.

I am considering calling and enabling MRV just to see if that will have a positive effect.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

am3211 said:


> I have set the router to it's default settings several times. There are no firewall rules in place. I even removed the WEP security although these are wired connections but none of the DVR's will connect to the Internet.
> 
> I am considering calling and enabling MRV just to see if that will have a positive effect.


Enabling MRV won't have any affect.
"Something isn't right" [DUH].
What happens if you connect a laptop through a wired port to your router?
[disable wireless and make it pull the network off the router again].
What are the settings it gets?


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

pull everything off the modem\router and use a switch behind the router.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> pull everything off the modem\router and use a switch behind the router.


 What would this do?
All receivers currently show they have local network access and no internet access. What would the switch do differently?


----------



## am3211 (Mar 23, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Enabling MRV won't have any affect.
> "Something isn't right" [DUH].
> What happens if you connect a laptop through a wired port to your router?
> [disable wireless and make it pull the network off the router again].
> What are the settings it gets?


Seems to work fine. Ipconfig shows the following

IP Address 192.168.0.7
Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server 192.168.0.1
DNS Server 192.168.0.1

Also Auto Configuration is enabled as is DHCP.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> What would this do?
> All receivers currently show they have local network access and no internet access. What would the switch do differently?


It's worth noting at this point that the network test will show "Connected" if there is power over the line. It does not test the connection to the router or to other DVRs.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

am3211 said:


> Seems to work fine. Ipconfig shows the following
> 
> IP Address 192.168.0.7
> Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0
> ...


I never seen so many settings that look so good and yet not work. :shrug:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> The DVRs are getting valid IP addressing. I don't believe the fault is at their end.
> 
> Stupid question, but I'll have to ask... have you tried resetting the router and modem? After those have reset, RBR each receiver to force them to reconnect to the network.


Sorry but _do not_ RBR the DVRs unless there is no response from the remote or the front panel.

Always do a Menu Restart.

Menu->Parental, Fav's & Setup->System Setup->Restart

With an RBR you don't know what the read/write state of the hard drive is. An RBR is a last resort method of restarting a DVR.

Mike


----------



## am3211 (Mar 23, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> I never seen so many settings that look so good and yet not work. :shrug:


VOS,

Couldn't agree more. That's what makes this so frustrating! Oh Well, I will continue to fiddle with it. At least it is not affecting my viewing, only a problem for remote scheduling and apps. If it's like everything else in my experience, it will just miraculously start working someday.

Thanks for all your responses.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> What would this do?
> All receivers currently show they have local network access and no internet access. What would the switch do differently?


take the switching duties off the modem\router.

if a DG834 its maxed out right now due to hard wired and wireless.

fiddle with it all you want.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

There are some devices that don't like the 0. addressing. Could be that is an issue with the HR24's. Have you tried setting the router to be 192.168.1.1 instead of 192.168.0.1?

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The Merg said:


> There are some devices that don't like the 0. addressing. Could be that is an issue with the HR24's. Have you tried setting the router to be 192.168.1.1 instead of 192.168.0.1?
> 
> - Merg


So I just had to see what would happen with my HR24.

Started with:
192.168.1.254 router
192.168.1.64 HR24

Changed router to 192.168.0.1
HR24 failed internet [DUH]
Rebooted HR24 and passed self test
Same IP on the HR24 and the gateway showed 192.168.0.1

Changed router back to 192.168.1.254
HR24 failed system test [duh]
Rebooted HR24.
Passes system test.
All Router & receiver network settings are default.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The Merg said:


> There are some devices that don't like the 0. addressing. Could be that is an issue with the HR24's. Have you tried setting the router to be 192.168.1.1 instead of 192.168.0.1?
> 
> - Merg


My HR24 has never minded a static IP with the 0:x deignation whatsoever (see below).

No problems, and everything passes and works.

My guess is that the routers people use come much more into play than the IP settings on the HR units. Many routers have limited ranges of acceptable IP's it will support...and as long as the static IP on the HR2x is within the range (and not duplicating another device), you should be fine.


----------



## am3211 (Mar 23, 2008)

Well, my fiddlin' payed off, I think. Although I had been through the sequence multiple times, I decided to reset my router one more time. I unplugged it, left it powered off for about 30 seconds and plugged it back in. I then checked my laptop to be sure I had an Internet connection and I did. I then did a "Restore Defaults" from the Network Menus and then did a "Connect Now". Within ten seconds I got an Internet Connected Message.

I then went to each of my DVR's and did a "Restore Defaults" and a "Connect Now" and instantly got a "You're Connected to the Internet" message. I am not sure what I did differently or how the sequence was different, but I am connected.

Thanks again for all the suggestions and ideas.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

am3211 said:


> Well, my fiddlin' payed off, I think. Although I had been through the sequence multiple times, I decided to reset my router one more time. * I unplugged it, left it powered off for about 30 seconds and plugged it back in.* I then checked my laptop to be sure I had an Internet connection and I did. I then did a "Restore Defaults" from the Network Menus and then did a "Connect Now". Within ten seconds I got an Internet Connected Message.
> 
> I then went to each of my DVR's and did a "Restore Defaults" and a "Connect Now" and instantly got a "You're Connected to the Internet" message. I am not sure what I did differently or how the sequence was different, but I am connected.
> 
> Thanks again for all the suggestions and ideas.


I'd guess this may have been it. "Resetting" a router does take a min or two without power.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> So I just had to see what would happen with my HR24.
> 
> Started with:
> 192.168.1.254 router
> ...


Hey! I didn't say it was the issue, just that it may be. Have had devices that as soon as I changed their IP address to be .1.x instead of .0.x they worked perfectly.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Hey! I didn't say it was the issue, just that it may be. Have had devices that as soon as I changed their IP address to be .1.x instead of .0.x they worked perfectly.
> 
> - Merg


I was bored and wanted to see. :lol:


----------



## mstanka (Jan 26, 2003)

The thing that I do on my home network is I assign all devices hardwired into the network an IP address, and instead of using the router or default gateway as the DNS server, I use the DNS servers that are provided from the ISP and have not had issues.

Now all wireless devices (Wii, iPhone and portible) are on DHCP. This is just MY setup and have had no issues.

I also have att (Bellsouth) and they have three DNS servers that I've used since I've had them for about 5-6 years.

Michael.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

mstanka said:


> The thing that I do on my home network is I assign all devices hardwired into the network an IP address, and instead of using the router or default gateway as the DNS server, I use the DNS servers that are provided from the ISP and have not had issues.
> 
> Now all wireless devices (Wii, iPhone and portible) are on DHCP. This is just MY setup and have had no issues.
> 
> ...


I myself use Static DHCP Addressing for all of my hardwired and wireless devices that are continuously connected to my network. Only guest devices use dynamic DHCP addressing. As for using the router IP address as the specified DNS server, that should generally have no effect on accessing the Internet. Most routers (if not all) are set to pass through the DNS servers that they are configured for to devices connected to the router when the router itself is specified as a DNS server. In your case, you should always be able to set the DNS server for your devices as your router as long as you set up the DNS servers on the router itself.

- Merg


----------

